# Who will be the first male tour player to come out gay?



## scubascuba3 (Aug 29, 2017)

I see this week that Colin Jackson has finally come out the closet. Golf is a funny sport where i haven't met one gay guy in 30 years. Either they don't like golf or are leading a double life.

Would be a shame if guys had to hide it. I feel sorry for the wife who is unaware of the situation.


----------



## YamiKuriboh (Aug 29, 2017)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brian_Gay


----------



## IanM (Aug 29, 2017)

I hope we've moved on and no one actually cares and it's not news.  But, we're not quite yet there and being the first to do so would be news and it takes guts to be that person.

The question is whether the environment is such that someone felt ok about saying it.... and that's the bit everyone else is responsible for.


----------



## Khamelion (Aug 29, 2017)

Errmmm who gives a toss? Apart from the OP.

I mean being gay, transgender or binary neutral these days is old hat. You'd get more response if Tommy Lee Jones stepped up and announced that sports star X was from some far flung galaxy.


----------



## shivas irons (Aug 29, 2017)

There was a certain German tour player rumoured to be gay,if he is just come out,why would anyone have a problem with that?.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 29, 2017)

The only surprise to the Colin Jackson statement was that a/ he thought no one knew b/ he thought it necessary.

In this day and age there is no need to announce who you sleep with, just get on with it.


----------



## lex! (Aug 29, 2017)

Tammy Fleetwood


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 29, 2017)

Not bothered, it's nothing to do with me. It's their life not mine, live it how they want and be happy.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 29, 2017)

Who cares?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 29, 2017)

Mrs Doubtfire - well transgender at best.

Funny thing is - I am not aware of any gay members of my club.  Which is actually great - for the very bestest of reasons viz - I am not aware...  I was musing yesterday as I watched couples go out on a b/h mixed comp on how the club will react when a gay couple enter a married or mixed couples competition.  I hope it is soon.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 29, 2017)

Unfortunately whilst there are still millions around that world that attach a stigma to being gay millions people still hide their sexuality. Yes they shouldn't have to but the world isn't like that because their are far too many bigots around ( the US elected one for goodness sake ). 

Sports stars and indeed anyone in the media announces their sexuality to show the world that it shouldn't matter and to help others who are hiding and to show them that they can be whoever they want without fingers being pointed. 

The world hasn't reached a "just get on with it " stage and I'm sure as hell golf is years away from it.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 29, 2017)

Was going to type, "I don't care," but actually I do. I care about the negative press, the intrusion and the stupid stigma that some narrow minded individuals place on something like this. And I also care about the stain on the character of the game applied by those outside the game who will think that golf is still a game of inbred gin swilling Colonel Blimps.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 29, 2017)

There was always rumours about a certain Spanish Ryder Cup stalwart and former Masters champion.

Who actually cares if a golfer is gay or not?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 29, 2017)

It's wrong to assume that the response of club golfers would be overwhelmingly negative. 

It may be but until the situation arises we won't know. 

The reaction may be more cricket like and nobody will be greatly bothered (and why should they be?) or it could be a more Neanderthal response in line with the behaviour of some football supporters. 

It really is about time people's sexuality became irrelevant to all of us.


----------



## SatchFan (Aug 29, 2017)

Brian Gay.


----------



## shivas irons (Aug 29, 2017)

Jacko_G said:



			There was always rumours about a certain Spanish Ryder Cup stalwart and former Masters champion.

Who actually cares if a golfer is gay or not?
		
Click to expand...

A mate who caddied for him briefly in the early 90's can vouch he's defo not, actually far from it judging by the stories he told me .


----------



## scubascuba3 (Aug 29, 2017)

I do find it strange though that there is not even one in any of the clubs I've been members of. Although my current club there are a high number of lesbians.

Although all the posters seem open minded, golfers are often very traditional based on my experience so I'm not sure how they would react if there was "the only gay in the golf club"


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 29, 2017)

Does it really matter?


----------



## scubascuba3 (Aug 29, 2017)

srixon 1 said:



			Does it really matter?
		
Click to expand...

Obviously it does otherwise your golf club, mine and everyone else's would have a proportional representation


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 29, 2017)

scubascuba3 said:



			Obviously it does otherwise your golf club, mine and everyone else's would have a proportional representation
		
Click to expand...

We had a guy that was openly gay over 15 years ago and served on our committee for years. no longer a member.

One of our ex lady members (now a PGA pro) is openly gay. I think she is the main pro at another south west GC.

Also, one of our current kitchen staff is openly gay. Just don't see a problem with it. 

And before anyone cracks a funny, no, we are not all gay.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 29, 2017)

Couple of lads at my club are gay.
Good players and always Good company.
Its 2017 by the way who cares.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 29, 2017)

scubascuba3 said:



			I heard that too. I do find it strange though that there is not even one in any of the clubs I've been members of. Although my current club there are a high number of lesbians.

Although all the posters seem open minded, golfers are often very traditional based on my experience so I'm not sure how they would react if there was "the only gay in the golf club"
		
Click to expand...

How do you know there are no members who are gay?

Surely they do not have to declare their sexuality 

It's just such a  non-issue.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 29, 2017)

Couldn't care less.


----------



## palindromicbob (Aug 29, 2017)

MetalMickie said:



			How do you know there are no members who are gay?

Surely they do not have to declare their sexuality 

It's just such a  non-issue.
		
Click to expand...

Can see it on the the tee now. 

I'm here, I'm queer and I'm playing a Titleist 2.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 29, 2017)

Several gay members at our club (male and female). Makes no difference to anyone. Can't see why any high profile golfer should have an issue but there is such a stigma at that level that it's going to be hard to break barriers down


----------



## golfbluecustard (Aug 29, 2017)

Unfortunately can imagine a drunken U.S crowd now, 2017 or not some folks haven't moved on.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 29, 2017)

YamiKuriboh said:



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brian_Gay

Click to expand...

I always smirk when I see him on the leaderboard as Gay Brian, childish I know


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 29, 2017)

golfbluecustard said:



			Unfortunately can imagine a drunken U.S crowd now, 2017 or not some folks haven't moved on.
		
Click to expand...

Well it's unlikely to happen in Europe.

There are no crowds at tournaments, drunken or otherwise.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 29, 2017)

Well since so many high profile tournaments are held in countries where it's illegal to be gay it might be a bit of a problem. On the other hand it would highlight the issue, especially if it was a high profile player, and maybe force the tours into a bit of a rethink.

Personally, I think it'd be great if any and all gay players felt able to come out but it's a personal thing and I wouldn't blame anyone that didn't.


----------



## SaintHacker (Aug 29, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Well since so many high profile tournaments are held in countries where it's illegal to be gay it might be a bit of a problem. .
		
Click to expand...

Maybe would be a good thing then if a few players did 'come out'. Then the big tournaments, and with it the sponsorship money, could be taken away from such countries until they decide to join the rest of the 21st century


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 29, 2017)

This is a question that shouldn't need to be asked as what difference does it make anyway? To me not a jot. I don't think it matters in golf anyway. Those in other sports have had to make the announcement more to be true to themselves I believe and the more that do it, the less of an issue it will be.
Football seems to be way behind in this subject though. It's so tribal that players are more worried about the reaction.  Take someone like Cristiano Ronaldo who has rumours about his sexuality and gets chants and taunts aimed at him.  
It's great it doesn't matter to anyone on here.  Sadly not everyone is the same.


----------



## Dasit (Aug 29, 2017)

The golf ball doesn't know if you are gay, straight, male, female, black, white, 12 or 92

so why does it matter


----------



## chrisd (Aug 29, 2017)

Dasit said:



			The golf ball doesn't know if you are gay, straight, male, female, black, white, 12 or 92

so why does it matter
		
Click to expand...

It probably has doubts about me when it sees where I manage to land it!   &#128514;


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 29, 2017)

Dasit said:



			The golf ball doesn't know if you are gay, straight, male, female, black, white, 12 or 92

so why does it matter
		
Click to expand...

A lot of my shots definitely aren't straight! &#128540;


----------



## Capella (Aug 30, 2017)

I don't think an openly gay tour player would run into many problems in the US or most of Europe, nowadays. There are lesbian players openly out on the LPGA and one of their majors, the ANA Inspiration (formerly Dinah Shore) has been a bit of a lesbian "spring break" destination for many years. I am not sure how a male gay player would be received in some countries where heterosexuality is still illegal, though. Maybe that's a concern for any potential closeted gay players on tour and the reason they don't want to publicly come out. 

Now, a transgender player would certainly cause more of a debate. Transgender athletes always do. Does a transwoman have a physical advantage over her female co-competitors? From what point in her transformation onwards would she be elligible to compete in a ladies event? And vice versa, would the hormons a transman needs to take count as doping?  I am sure we will get those constellations more and more in pretty much any sport and those issues will have to be addresed, if we want to be inclusive and allow transgender athletes to compete.


----------



## Wilf (Aug 30, 2017)

While it is the 21st century and thankfully we on the forum don't care, unfortunately issues still exist within society. I'm thinking more along the lines of bullying at school, early adult life etc. rather than being accepted by other golfers.

If you look at Rugby and the response Nigel Owens and Gareth Thomas have received then the barriers are coming down. What they have done though is use their stature within sport to highlight the personal issues that being gay brings. Nigel Owens book and recent interviews really pushes these issues to the front of peoples minds and that can only be a good thing

It is sad that in this day and age this sort of action is still required but an opening gay golfer would help young kids realise being gay is "acceptable" if he or she is their sporting hero and an inspiration to them.

It's the same as mental health, the more positive publicity received the quicker the stigmas are removed


----------



## londonlewis (Aug 30, 2017)

I echo a lot of the responses on here. It doesn't matter to me one bit what the sexual preference is of another human being; whether I work with them, am related to them or watch them play sports on TV. 

I think it's better if this all becomes a non-issue and people don't feel like they have to either hide it or specifically tell everyone about it. 
It would be pretty weird if players had to hold press conferences to confirm they were straight. 

I really liked the response by Martin Williams (and one other, but can't remember who) when Gareth Thomas told them he was gay. 
Gareth was apparently worried about how people would re-act and whether he would be an outcast. That couldn't have been further from the truth. They gave him a massive hug and told him that the Welsh Rugby team is a band of brothers, no matter what. 

In my honest opinion, it's often the narrow-minded that have an issue with sexuality.


----------



## shivas irons (Aug 30, 2017)

I think the point here is why is it such an issue for a gay person to come out in the world of tour golf than it is with any other sport? Its funny cos football seems to have this stigma as well but I cant think of any other sport that being gay seems to be an issue.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 30, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			I think the point here is why is it such an issue for a gay person to come out in the world of tour golf than it is with any other sport? Its funny cos football seems to have this stigma as well but I cant think of any other sport that being gay seems to be an issue.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think it's an issue for any particular sport but, in general, I believe the more high profile individuals are open about their sexuality the better. But it's a private matter so I don't feel anyone should be pressured to come out if they're not ready.


----------



## londonlewis (Aug 30, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			I don't think it's an issue for any particular sport but, in general, I believe the more high profile individuals are open about their sexuality the better. But it's a private matter so I don't feel anyone should be pressured to come out if they're not ready.
		
Click to expand...

I agree that having role models is a great thing and removing the stigma is a positive. And I pretty much agree with you. 

On the flip side though, it would be weird if sport stars felt compelled to tell everyone they were straight all the time. 
Or what if they had really weird fetishes? Like those people that fall in love with cars?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 30, 2017)

londonlewis said:



			I agree that having role models is a great thing and removing the stigma is a positive. And I pretty much agree with you. 

On the flip side though, it would be weird if sport stars felt compelled to tell everyone they were straight all the time. 
Or what if they had really weird fetishes? Like those people that fall in love with cars?
		
Click to expand...

That's a facile argument though. Nobody ever has to come out as straight, that's the default assumption. The very need and purpose of coming out is to counter that assumption.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 30, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			That's a facile argument though. Nobody ever has to come out as straight, that's the default assumption. The very need and purpose of coming out is to counter that assumption.
		
Click to expand...

I get what he was saying though. If I was gay and a pro golfer I wouldn't make a big announcement about it because it's not relevant to anything.


----------



## mcbroon (Aug 30, 2017)

It may not be relevant to how anyone plays the game, or whether theyd be welcome at each of our clubs. However, it is relevant in a wider sense. Golf takes tournaments and a lot of money from countries where homosexuality is illegal. The more players who come out, the better, IMO, as it helps to focus on the issue and, gradually, it will hopefully become irrelevant in both senses.

Although as FD says, nobody should feel forced to come out if they don't want to.


----------



## londonlewis (Aug 30, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			That's a facile argument though. Nobody ever has to come out as straight, that's the default assumption. The very need and purpose of coming out is to counter that assumption.
		
Click to expand...

I get you and agree that people don't have to come out as being straight. 
Maybe it was just because you said people should be more open about their sexuality. I'm not trying to nit-pick at all, I pretty much agree with what you've said.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 30, 2017)

londonlewis said:



			I get you and agree that people don't have to come out as being straight. 
Maybe it was just because you said people should be more open about their sexuality. I'm not trying to nit-pick at all, I pretty much agree with what you've said.
		
Click to expand...

It's maybe a subtle distinction but I think it would be good if people were more open about their sexuality rather than that they *should* be. It's up to each individual.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 30, 2017)

Orikoru said:



			I get what he was saying though. If I was gay and a pro golfer I wouldn't make a big announcement about it because it's not relevant to anything.
		
Click to expand...

It's not about a big announcement, though, is it? It's just about being able to be open about who you are. It's about having your partner to meet you when you come off the 18th green after winning the open etc.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 30, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			It's not about a big announcement, though, is it? It's just about being able to be open about who you are. It's about having your partner to meet you when you come off the 18th green after winning the open etc.
		
Click to expand...

Well yeah I agree. It's just the topic starter mentions 'coming out' as if to make a big deal out of it. I'd rather as you say, if there are any players in same sex relationships, just don't feel like they need to hide it I guess.

You never know though, there might genuinely not be any gay men on the tour. Unlikely but not impossible.


----------



## Capella (Aug 30, 2017)

Of course gay players aren't expected to wear an "I am gay" t-shirt or give a press conference anything like that. But if they bring a boyfriend or husband to an official event where other players bring their female partners, that would send the message just as clearly and they should be able to do that. No further explanation needed.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 30, 2017)

Capella said:



			But if they bring a boyfriend or husband to an official event where other players bring their female partners, that would send the message just as clearly and they should be able to do that. No further explanation needed.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 30, 2017)

Dasit said:



			The golf ball doesn't know if you are gay, straight, male, female, black, white, 12 or 92

so why does it matter
		
Click to expand...

The sponsors do. This forum might be populated by modern thinkers (&#128521 but individual sponsors rarely are...


----------



## IainP (Aug 30, 2017)

Capella said:



			.....would be received in some countries where heterosexuality is still illegal, though...
		
Click to expand...

Never heard of these countries &#128515;&#128512;&#128578;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 30, 2017)

I get the fact that sponsors may find openly gay golfer, especially a top player, hard to reconcile with their product. It seems the LPGA is more acceptable and aren't there some gay women already "out"? I hope all tours can find a way forward as golf is an inclusive sport as we know and we need to have role models of all persuasions


----------



## Capella (Aug 31, 2017)

IainP said:



			Never heard of these countries &#62979;&#62976;&#63042;
		
Click to expand...

*lol* yeah, I was wondering when somebody would notice. I picked it up yesterday, but could not edit the comment anymore, because somebody had already answered.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 31, 2017)

IainP said:



			Never heard of these countries &#128515;&#128512;&#128578;
		
Click to expand...

Can't help but wonder how many major international sporting events would be held in such a country.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 31, 2017)

I've often wondered about Richart.
He hits it like a tart....


----------



## Mark_Aged_42 (Aug 31, 2017)

The watershed moment will be when a gay player wins a Major, and their same sex partner rushes on to the green to congratulate them in the usual fashion.
Will the cameras pan away (especially if the coverage comes from the US)?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 1, 2017)

Here's a good piece on coming out, covering something that many might not consider.

https://www.theguardian.com/comment...e-homophobic-fear-of-rejection-gay-shame-lgbt


----------



## dewsweeper (Sep 1, 2017)

Capella said:



			*lol* yeah, I was wondering when somebody would notice. I picked it up yesterday, but could not edit the comment anymore, because somebody had already answered. 

Click to expand...

It is not inconceivable that in ,perhaps, 2070 there will such countries!


----------



## Jensen (Sep 1, 2017)

Apparently, statistics state that 1 in 10 people are gay, therefore there must be a gay player on tour and at every golf club.
My own brother in law (wife's brother) is gay, who I love as a person. Indeed I've had a few nights out with him on the gay scene. So I would welcome anyone at my club who is gay. Furthermore I would go out of my way to make them feel welcome


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 1, 2017)

dewsweeper said:



			It is not inconceivable that in ,perhaps, 2070 there will such countries!
		
Click to expand...

Indeed! Unless the zombie apocalypse happens first.... or maybe we all de-evolve into amoebas...


----------



## quinn (Sep 1, 2017)

there's a member at my club who's just converted to the stiffer shaft, built like a brick outhouse , funny how it never gets mentioned &#129300;


----------



## Grantley1988 (Sep 1, 2017)

What a ridiculous thread. Who cares?


----------



## KenL (Sep 2, 2017)

Absolutely pathetic to be discussing this at all.

I think this thread should be deleted.


----------



## turkish (Sep 2, 2017)

Were almost at a point where, if youre gay, its the perfect time to be playing professional sports... in 20-30 years really nobody will care and there will be loads once the dam bursts with one "out"... at the moment if youre an EPL player, tour golfer etc still at your peak can you imagine the endorsements you would get... i think that would far outweight the small amount of flack from a minority of morons. Companies would be falling over themselves


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 2, 2017)

Something I find weird about these discussions is how rare it is for someone to admit they're homophobic. 

If we're going by statistics, then a forum of this size will have many homophobes but they won't admit it. Why?

If they don't admit it it suggests they know that it's wrong to feel that way so why even be homophobic?

A conundrum.


----------



## dewsweeper (Sep 2, 2017)

Kellfire said:



			Something I find weird about these discussions is how rare it is for someone to admit they're homophobic. 

If we're going by statistics, then a forum of this size will have many homophobes but they won't admit it. Why?

If they don't admit it it suggests they know that it's wrong to feel that way so why even be homophobic?

A conundrum.
		
Click to expand...

Define Homophobic please.
I should add, this is for an old guy who for most of his 7 decades had never heard of this new word that is  bandied about all the time lately if you have the temerity to have a view at odds with LBGT community.
For a group who welcome diversity and equality they can be little short on these when discussing people of a alternative viewpoint


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 2, 2017)

and with that I think its time to close this thread
as its probably going to end badly


----------

